# What to expect?



## mainerenegade (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey! I am new to plowing. I have a small lawn care business and want to go year round so i am not spending my savings account all winter and come spring have to start from scratch.. I have a 2000 f250 with a 2 yard electric multi speed down easter poly sander and an 8ft straight blade mm2 plow set up. And a 2000 chevy silverado that is going to be used to carry around the snowblower, load of sand, and walk behind sand/salt spreader for the person doing the walk ways and stairs

My question is. Is it possible to hit the $40,000.00 For first year plow guys?
I am staying commercial with a few residentials but mostly commercial is my goal.

What is the average plowing income with a one plow operation? I know some will say it depends on hard you work or try to get work etc. No nosense just please give a rough idea so i know what to expect. I dont need to know how much this guy or that guy makes just a rough average and break down.



one truck with plow and sander how should they be able to make?

say two truck with plows and sanders how much can they make?

etc. 


Thanks.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Do you have any accounts now?


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

mainerenegade;1530164 said:


> My question is. Is it possible to hit the $40,000.00 For first year plow guys?
> I am staying commercial with a few residentials but mostly commercial is my goal.
> 
> Thanks.


I would start off by subcontracting for a company first. Learn how to plow and what you should be biding jobs at. Then in a few years look into getting the all the insurance needed for commercial snow plowing.

As for making 40K on your first year. I would be more concerned about getting the right insurance and learning how to set up a route and plow / salt customers the right way and at the right times so you don't end up with a lawsuit the could easily wipe out all of your saving and lawn care supplies in one shot!! Along with any houses or car and trucks you own!!

Good luck to you! :salute:


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Add up your contracts. Then subtract insurance, fuel, maintenance, taxes, pay the help. Get the idea?


----------



## mainerenegade (Nov 7, 2012)

I all ready have full insurance for landscaping and plowing. So i am covered there.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

sure $40,000 could be possible, but I guess so could $4,000,000, unlikey... but possible.

Your asking a queston with no answer that nobody but you could answer! Good luck though!


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Talk that coverage over with your agent. Be clear about your plans with him. Commercial plowing and salting opens new ways to get sued. Be covered before you start.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

ill ask again, do you have any accounts right now? commercial or residental?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Too many variables to give a answer...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Gross or net? $40,000 is alot of plowing for one truck.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

2COR517;1530194 said:


> Gross or net? $40,000 is alot of plowing for one truck.


Is there a difference?


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

I think you should expect to Fail......................




That way you won't be let down......................:salute:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dfd9;1530201 said:


> Is there a difference?


16 oz vs 12 oz


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

More like a case vs a can


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

dfd9;1530201 said:


> Is there a difference?





2COR517;1530206 said:


> 16 oz vs 12 oz





Raymond S.;1530225 said:


> More like a case vs a can


Bud or Bud Light.................


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

we are all on track as usual:laughing:


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

seems like u started wayyyyyyy to late, gotta start early summer.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

FISHERBOY;1530261 said:


> seems like u started wayyyyyyy to late, gotta start early summer.


Yip! Contracts were signed months ago! The only accounts left are the small gas stations and hotels. And we all know who runs 90% of them places. Good luck getting paid! :laughing:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

If the Rumford in your info is Rumford ,Maine I would say no to 40k. maybe 10k


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

leigh;1530399 said:


> If the Rumford in your info is Rumford ,Maine I would say no to 40k. maybe 10k


Hence the reason for my questions earlier that he didnt respond too ... 10k will even be pushin it as the local economy up there isnt pretty (depressed mill town)

OP when you post a question, you might try answering a few questions directed toward you ... it helps us "help" you ... good luck to you this season!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

TJSNOW;1530230 said:


> Bud or Bud Light.................


Coors light...if we're askin'


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll have a Blue Light bottle.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

South Seneca;1530762 said:


> I'll have a Blue Light bottle.


Make it two & I'll get the next round.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

You guys gotta step up your taste in beer. Summit EPA would be my first choice, it actually tastes like something you want to drink. Even Sam Adams is a better choice than Bud or Miller.

Not to mention the fact that neither Miller or Anheuser Busch are US companies any longer. If you're interested in supporting US owned brewers, drink Sam Adams or Yuengling, or better yet, find a good local microbrew!

Back on topic:

What you're asking is an impossible question to ask. $40k for a single pickup in a season would be really impressive no matter what region you're in, and for someone's first season, it would be a miracle.


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

It sounds like you need a business plan. I was in your position last year from the sounds of it. I had extra money so I bought a plow, salter, and insurance thinking if you build it they will come. I thought I would make a bunch of money but I didn't know much about running a plowing company. I did this in November and the only account I landed was a 50k sqft lot a half hour away. Yeah last season cost me a lot. Thank god I had another job to get by.

I added landscaping and lawn care to my business and have had a landscaping business before so I knew the industry (I needed and end game from my desk job). I did well and most of those customers be game plowing custers as well. Going into my second plowing season I have a decent mix of commercial and residential customers but I'm a far cry from netting 40k in plowing. 

I do however have a tight route of customers I know pay on time and understand they pay well for good service. Building a business is a long term process.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Snow work without seasonal accounts is completely dependent on what mother nature brings.To bank on anything of substance is foolish IMO.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Buff is spot on as is OC&D(beer and business).


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

All beer aside. It really comes down to the area and what the rates are. For my area we can get 60-70 a truck base and more for bigger plow/salter combos. so take 60 an hr. x 8 hr route = $480 a storm. x 30 events a year = 14,400 per truck base. now take off fuel, wages, broken parts, the cost of your plow and salter( id guess they are new since you have not plowed before) and congradulations. you are broke just like the rest of us. Welcome to the industry


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree with Team Arctic. If you are making 40,000 with one pickup and plow then you then I am moving where you live because I don't think that is possible about anywhere in the country. 40,000 is about 33 days plowing a 12 hour route, which I suppose is possible but unlikely. I also wouldn't recommend a 12 hour standard route as that would be to muchif you get a big storm.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Team_Arctic;1532531 said:


> All beer aside. It really comes down to the area and what the rates are. For my area we can get 60-70 a truck base and more for bigger plow/salter combos. so take 60 an hr. x 8 hr route = $480 a storm. x 30 events a year = 14,400 per truck base. now take off fuel, wages, broken parts, the cost of your plow and salter( id guess they are new since you have not plowed before) and congradulations. you are broke just like the rest of us. Welcome to the industry


:laughing: ^^^ That's awesome ^^^


----------



## mainerenegade (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry for taking to long to respond.

Thanks for all the information guys.

I was just curious to see if the 40k was a resonable goal or not.

By the looks of my route i am definatley not able to hit that 40k marker. Plan on doubling next season. I never knew it was this exspensive just to get into the game.

And for the guys that mentioned Me living in Rumford. Where abouts are you guys located?
You nailed it right on the head when mentioning a depressed mill town. It is sad but true.


----------

